# Meatier tires...or chains.



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

we had a really wet snow, after about an 1" of rain the other day, the old atv didn't really do well, I either need to get better tires or chains...what do you guys think would be better? I have the OEM tires on now, so they are really not that great, tread wise.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I just bought mine a month ago and it has 25x10x12 tires on it all around and there at489. they do alright but I need new ones this spring.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I plow with a 02 Honda Foreman 
stock tires at 20% tread with Chains on all 4 Will out Push 
26" titan 589 M/S tires that have 90% tread 

when you spin with Chains on the Chain will scrape away better at Packed snow/ice where as the tire just rubs off on it. 

Best what to put chains on is air down the tire put chain on as tight as you can get it, air tire back up and done. Did mine this way and haven't lost a chain all year.

sublime out


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

26'' ITP blackwaters did great on my polaris sportsman 500 HO in the snow. my 27'' interco vampiers sucked they just dug a hole. the ITP mudlites i have herd good things about and they will keep waight down


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I have the Mudlights on my AC and they have been awsome in the snow this year. I do not plow snow with it, but I think they would work good. I hardly even have to put it into 4x4 at all to get around easily in the snow or mud.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

sublime68charge;520729 said:


> I when you spin with Chains on the Chain will scrape away better at Packed snow/ice where as the tire just rubs off on it.
> sublime out


Ya spin your tires in an accounts driveway and dig it up. they wont be too happy especially if it had just been seal coated or paved. I did that with my 2/wd and I had to pay to reseal coat the driveway.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;520824 said:


> Ya spin your tires in an accounts driveway and dig it up. they wont be too happy especially if it had just been seal coated or paved. I did that with my 2/wd and I had to pay to reseal coat the driveway.


yea that might be the case

I guess for the drives that I due are all Poured Cement that has been in place for 20 something years. there are a few marks on them but nothing has ever been said to me about it.

good point

Never thought to much about it the drives I due are for family in exchange for Garage Storage space.

sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I would rather plow on cement that has the little grooves in them because it gives more traction. with the truck it dont matter.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

I would chains maybe because having better tires is good and all, but since you probably don't really have a lot of weight on it the tires won't sink into the snow and really give you better traction.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

I plow strictly dirt and run chains on all 4's and my tires are OEM with 280 miles on them. If you go chains don't get the junk they sell for the ATV, go to a 4WD shop and buy a set of truck chains and cut them down , the links are much more aggresive and they're heavier and plowing with a quad you need all the weight you can get to help dig in.


----------

